# Portafilter Stand



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Does anyone we know make anything like this in the UK?

http://www.artisansmith.com.au/products/portafilter-stand?variant=16342167686

I did spend some time searching threads for something similar - but then went thread-blind and nearly bought a set of Acaia Lunars. Phew. Back in the room.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I went down this route. Our very own @whiteyj manufactures them on his 3D printer, and many more items


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've got one of these which works well: https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/premium-tamping-stand.html


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

never even thought about these!

Might save the edge of the wooden worktops!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

UncleJake said:


> Does anyone we know make anything like this in the UK?
> 
> http://www.artisansmith.com.au/products/portafilter-stand?variant=16342167686
> 
> I did spend some time searching threads for something similar - but then went thread-blind and nearly bought a set of Acaia Lunars. Phew. Back in the room.


it's not much for 40 dollars, i'm sure someone on here could make these up for a lot less.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Jacko112 said:


> I've got one of these which works well: https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/premium-tamping-stand.html


Presumably you can't use it for weighing?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

If you're mainly after a method of weighing your dose in the portafilter, perhaps all you need is one of @Snakehips pf plates which you lay across your digital scales then place the pf on top. Lots of members use this method.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

DoubleShot said:


> If you're mainly after a method of weighing your dose in the portafilter, perhaps all you need is one of @Snakehips pf plates which you lay across your digital scales then place the pf on top. Lots of members use this method.


That sounds ideal. Tapatalk not showing anything on a search, I'll have a dig around when I'm back at my desk.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> If you're mainly after a method of weighing your dose in the portafilter, perhaps all you need is one of @Snakehips pf plates which you lay across your digital scales then place the pf on top. Lots of members use this method.


I've still got one or two alum plates kicking around if anyone should feel the need but since I got the Londinium 1 I've abandoned mine in favour of ?????

I will post ????? tomorrow if anybody is interested.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Jacko112 said:


> I've got one of these which works well: https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/premium-tamping-stand.html


This one is really just somewhere to place your PF while tamping, it's not a holder to weigh or a storage holder. Just a glorified silicon mat.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice one fella, was just looking for your thread for UncleJake and then up you pop with a link.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Snakehips said:


> I've still got one or two alum plates kicking around if anyone should feel the need but since I got the Londinium 1 I've abandoned mine in favour of ?????
> 
> I will post ????? tomorrow if anybody is interested.


Ooo yes please. (To both). Let me know what I need to do...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

found this for £12

http://www.opticonvert-analytics.com/cliftoncoffee/shop/stainless-steel-tamp-stand/


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I have one of those £12 jobs.

completely useless for trying to weigh a naked and works most of the time for a spouted if you are careful but the ability to fall out due to no handle rest means, annoyance, risk and ballsups .... Definately not recommended for weighing

still at the time, I bought it for tamping, which is what it's designed for


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> found this for £12
> 
> http://www.opticonvert-analytics.com/cliftoncoffee/shop/stainless-steel-tamp-stand/





h1udd said:


> I have one of those £12 jobs.
> 
> completely useless for trying to weigh a naked and works most of the time for a spouted if you are careful but the ability to fall out due to no handle rest means, annoyance, risk and ballsups .... Definately not recommended for weighing
> 
> still at the time, I bought it for tamping, which is what it's designed for


Thanks. I found that... Thanks for the tip. I use a naked mostly so I'll avoid!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

The only real benefit of the aluminium plates that I have supplied in the past, over and above any old bit of board you may have lurking in your shed or garage, is that they are thin so they do not detract from what is often limited cup room, between portafilter and drain tray. I do have about 5 plates to hand if anybody should want one.

However, since using the Londinium1 I have changed from the alum plate, to using the lid off a food container. Those who know the L1 will be aware that you cannot turn off the pour as you can with a pumped machine. If you are weighing whilst pulling your shot then you need to protect your scales from drowning in the overflow. Pulling into a single cup is no big deal as you can position a second, waste catching, cup from one side as you remove the shot cup from the other. However, if you use the double spout pf and two cups then it can be more of a problem. Hence the container lid. Just pull the cups when shot is done and catch the overflow in lid.

I found some container lids were not rigid enough. Some had insufficient lip and many had too much of a lip which impacted negatively on cup placement / removal or were deeply recessed in a way that prevented them from sitting on the scale without fouling the body. The 'Goldilocks ' for me (using the Brewista scales) was the 1.4 Litre, lockable container from Wilco, currently @ £1.50 each.

Cut off the four locking tabs, pull out the blue seal and you're good to go.









I don't see why this shouldn't suit most folk, whatever the machine.

I have a couple of strips of self adhesive neoprene foam on my scales which ensures it sits right and doesn't slip but I don't think that's absolutely necessary.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

That makes a lot of sense.

I sent my Brewistas back and went back to smaller scales - which may not balance the size quite as well - hence me looking initially at a small profile stand.

Erm.. When you take the cups away and the coffee still runs - how do you check weight? Just check it as you move the cups? Or pour the excess away and re-weigh with the scales in manual mode?

I know. Stupidly pernickety questions, but these are the things that keep me up at night. (Unless it's the coffee).


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

I've got a wee set of scales with a weighing surface 65 wide x 70 ftb and the lid works ok with that as long as you're sensible as to where you place the item being weighed.

As for Erm.... Cups are removed as scales read out reaches desired shot weight, give or take any allowance for scale lag. The weight of the overrun is of no interest.


----------

